
When Interfaces Kill: What Really Happened to John Denver - derriz
https://www.asktog.com/columns/027InterfacesThatKill.html
======
perl4ever
Einstein wrote something along the lines of: "The physically real in the
universe of events (in contrast to that which is dependent upon the choice of
a reference system) consists in _spatiotemporal coincidences_."

Everything is a "coincidence", and it seems to me that any coincidence
involves an interface, so I conclude that interfaces being sources of
lethality is sort of tautological...

But anyway, I used to own Tog On Software Design, seemed like a good book.

Some of the writing here seems sloppy - "The aviation community, on the
contrary, from the beginning made safety their primary goal" \- well, no, this
very article is about general aviation which is not that safe, and commercial
aviation wasn't so safe at the beginning...but I figure he knows that.

